# Best day for moving?



## Ana14 (15 Jan 2008)

I would say that I am not superstitious -but here I am taking time out to post a question on what is the 'best' day to move into a new house!!!?? Taking into account that we can move anytime in the next 2 weeks, what day (according to all you wise old sages out there!) would be recommended.  Some work colleagues have already told me a Saturday is a big no-no (though no-one seems to know exactly why!).  Any suggestions.....


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

The day that best facilitates you, your removal people etc. presumably?


----------



## Caveat (15 Jan 2008)

Ana14 said:


> Saturday is a big no-no (though no-one seems to know exactly why!)


 
For silly superstitious reasons I would guess - it's considered bad luck 

I've always moved on Saturday - simply as it's not a work day for me and no time off needed.  I'd imagine some weekdays, at non peak times would be quieter though - beneficial I suppose if you are moving in one move.


----------



## footsteps (15 Jan 2008)

FRIDAY! 
That is the day you should move in to a new house!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

Caveat said:


> For silly superstitious reasons I would guess - it's considered bad luck


Really? Never heard of that before.



footsteps said:


> FRIDAY!
> That is the day you should move in to a new house!


WHY?


----------



## Upstihaggity (15 Jan 2008)

Hvae heard that old saying ' Saturday's flit is a short sit' or something equally ridiculous.
So it would seem that historically Saturday has been considered an unlucky to move. I know of some people who won't pick up a new car that they bought on a Saturday either !


----------



## swordshead (15 Jan 2008)

When i was moving in a few months back my aunt rang in a panic (no messin) and said my first night in my new place couldnt be a saturday..first official night was a friday so she was relieved about that..still no idea why though..made me laugh..but still wouldnt chance it  Had visions everytime somethin went wrong in the house id be like "shoulda listenend to her..see what happens when i slept here on  a saturday"!!


----------



## mf1 (15 Jan 2008)

As soon as you're ready and whatever suits you best logistically. 

People tend to try for Fridays if they are trying to dovetail a sale and purchase so that they have the weekend to get the new house sorted. If it all goes pearshaped, getting the movers again on Monday can be a problem. 

If it was my choice, no pressure, no kids, time off work and good availability of movers, I'd go for a Monday. It's probably not that popular, you have a weekend beforehand with a deadline to get sorted in the old house and a week ahead followed by a weekend to get the new place sorted. 

Now, if money was no problem at all, I'd stay in one of my multiple investment properties (Ha! ) while getting the new place painted, decorated and furnished so that when I was ready to move in, I could simply do it at my leisure and just turn the key. I would also spend whatever it cost to have someone else do all the packing , moving and unpacking.

mf


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

_mf1 _taking occupation of the new home...

[broken link removed]


----------



## mf1 (15 Jan 2008)

You probably have no idea how incredibly apt that is! Ask my OH. 



mf


----------



## Eilie123 (15 Jan 2008)

Always been told that Friday is the luckiest day to move, wouldnt even consider moving any other day, its just supersistion but still can't do any harm to keep to it.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

Eilie123 said:


> Always been told that Friday is the luckiest day to move, wouldnt even consider moving any other day, its just supersistion but still can't do any harm to keep to it.


You are joking/trolling I hope?


----------



## footsteps (15 Jan 2008)

Friday has always been the traditional day in Ireland anyway to move into your new home.

I have always stuck to it, and always will I'd say.

I know people who haven't been able to move in to their house on the Friday but would have slept there first on a Friday night so it was a Friday they 1st stayed and kinda moved in, but mightn't have actually stayed there to stay until the following Tuesday or Wednesday!


----------



## Caveat (15 Jan 2008)

I seriously had no idea that so many people (it would seem) are so superstitious


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

footsteps said:


> Friday has always been the traditional day in Ireland anyway to move into your new home.


Never heard of that "tradition" myself. Can't believe the whacky superstitious ideas that persist and that some people adhere to in this day and age... 

_Post crossed with Caveat's!_


----------



## Megan (15 Jan 2008)

Upstihaggity said:


> Hvae heard that old saying ' Saturday's flit is a short sit' or something equally ridiculous.
> So it would seem that historically Saturday has been considered an unlucky to move. I know of some people who won't pick up a new car that they bought on a Saturday either !



My late father was in hospital one time and his doctor told him on a Friday morning that he would be discharged on Saturday morning but my father said he would go home on Friday evening or else Sunday morning as he wouldn't come home on a Saturday. The doctor let him on the Friday evening.


----------



## ninsaga (15 Jan 2008)

You should only move on Friday's as a rule. However if your are a Capricorn or born on the third Monday after the Summer Solstice then you can move on Saturday.

However, Libra's should avoid both & move on weekdays.... unless they happened to be born in the first week of the month for which they should avoid moving on Mondays!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

Unless _Venus _is rising in _Uranus _in which case you probably have other things to worry about.


----------

